# Mit wieviel Gold startet ihr in WotLK?



## LeadBetter (11. September 2008)

Seid gegrüsst, Helden von Azeroth,

mich würde interessieren, mit wieviel Gold ihr nach Veröffentlichung von WotLK voraussichtlich nach Nordrend reisen werdet.

Farmt ihr gezielt Gold um mit einem möglichst hohen Finanzpolster starten zu können, spielt ihr wie gewohnt weiter oder pausiert ihr derzeit gar?

Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten ...


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (11. September 2008)

mit etwas mehr als 600g und noch zeugs aufer bank im wert von 2000g aber nich mehr lange dann gibts ja den "Börsenchrash" xD wenn das dann nix mehr wert ist weils was besseres gibt


----------



## munseee (11. September 2008)

31589g oderso ca


----------



## Gähn1 (11. September 2008)

um die 30k


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (11. September 2008)

Also hab 2 70er die beide beim Start ca. 1000-1500 g haben. Werde aber wahrscheinlich meinem Schamanen das ganze Geld erstmal geben, da ich ihn zuerst spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (11. September 2008)

Main geplant 10k (derzeit 9,5k) Twink 5k (derzeit 4k), nach oben offen ...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. September 2008)

mein char hat noch ca 18´000 glaube ich....spiele aber seit 2 monaten nimmer....zu wotlk vieleicht wieder....mal schauen


----------



## Thomas J. (11. September 2008)

4k für 2 70er, brauch aber noch epic flugskill für dudu mal gucken


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. September 2008)

ihr habt viel zu viel gold^^...
ich starte mit ca 1k nur


----------



## turageo (11. September 2008)

Geplant sind derzeit noch ca. 15000 g für zwei 70ger, aber mal sehen wie weit ich komme...
Derzeit dürften es mit noch nicht verkaufen Items ca. 10500 sein zusammengerechnet. Mal
schaun, wenn sich mein Magetwink davor noch auf 70 schwingt, wird er erstmal nur für Dailys
verwendet...



Rofl schrieb:


> aber nich mehr lange dann gibts ja den "Börsenchrash" xD wenn das dann nix mehr wert ist weils was besseres gibt



Abwarten, wenn man sich das mal anschaut, geht sowas eh nicht gleich nach Release los, weil die Leute ja auch
erst mal ausloten müssen, was sich wie verkaufen lässt. Zum andren gibt's immer noch Twinks, die ständig für
Berufe skillen älteres Zeugs brauchen (schau Dir doch mal die Stoffpreise an, die waren sogar schon mal wesentlich
billiger - Runenstoff ist zumindest bei uns teilweise sogar schon um einiges teurer als Netherstoff). Es soll auch Leute
geben die sich alle drei Level unbedingt die dickste im AH vorhandene Rüstung oder Waffe kaufen müssen. Also
da mach ich mir vorerst mal keine Sorgen...


----------



## Crystania (11. September 2008)

Ich werde mit 5k starten. Was ich mir aber wiederrum mit meinem Freund teilen muss ^^


----------



## greenoano (11. September 2008)

Ich hab derzeit 10600 Gold ich denke das reicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (11. September 2008)

ehhmmm mehr als genug


----------



## Xeroxis (11. September 2008)

Herrgott, wo nehmt ihr alle die Kohle her!?
Ich starte mit 400G...^^


----------



## Kazezephyr (11. September 2008)

Hab nochmal schnell alle mein Epic Gems verkauft,da es warscheinlich sowieso bessere gibt und so bin ich auf ca 4,2k gekommen.Da kommt bestimmt auch noch 1k durch das Questen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. September 2008)

ich hab noch kein epic mount.. und ich werde mit bissl mehr als tausend starten.


----------



## Biggus (11. September 2008)

500g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sunwell ist teuer


----------



## Odinol (11. September 2008)

Hab mit meinem 70iger 56g, weill ich zur zeit nur am twinken bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. September 2008)

Mh... ich sags mal so... "genug Gold" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i2lurchi (11. September 2008)

und für was braucht ihr das Gold?^^

hab jetzt 10k und ka was ich damit machen soll (in WotLK) außer vielleicht den Ring kaufen


----------



## Sobe1 (11. September 2008)

so knapp über 17k ohne wirklich dailys gemacht und gefarmt zu haben.

AH monopol stellen ist top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (naja spekulieren kann auch mal schief gehn, aber das amcht man wett und spass machts auch noch^^)


----------



## Screen (11. September 2008)

ich starte mit 10k, will aber auf 15k noch ausstocken...damit der dk direkt alle hat, der bekommt dann näcmlich 5k auf konto damit es dem gut geht


----------



## turageo (11. September 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Herrgott, wo nehmt ihr alle die Kohle her!?
> Ich starte mit 400G...^^



Eigentlich einfach... Dailys, immer wieder Dailys und danach nochmal... Urzeug farmen und im Ah
teuer verklopfen, Rezepte und BoE-Items in den Alt-Inis farmen (Scholo schafft man als Hunter z. B.
locker alleine)...

Kriegt man locker genügend Kohle zusammen - darf einem halt nur nicht langweilig werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (11. September 2008)

naja schätz ma mit etwas mehr als 0 gold, ausser ich kauf mir mein epicreitskill von irgendnem china farmer ^^

so far


----------



## Jeffy (11. September 2008)

btw: anscheinend macht man ja allein in der lvl phase von 70-80 grob 5k gold ohne irgendwelche besonderen berufe ect...
von dem her seh ich das nich so eng


----------



## turageo (11. September 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> btw: anscheinend macht man ja allein in der lvl phase von 70-80 grob 5k gold ohne irgendwelche besonderen berufe ect...
> von dem her seh ich das nich so eng



Ich schon, da man mal sehen muss wie z. B. die Repkosten mit den neuen Gegenständen ansteigen, Getränke & Essen und
Muni fürn Hunter wird bestimmt auch nicht billiger, Kosten für Berufe und Dinge von denen wir vielleicht noch nichts wissen.
Bin halt lieber vorbereitet...


----------



## Tan (11. September 2008)

-1337g Schulden.....


----------



## Bralatur (11. September 2008)

so ~12k
ich spiel aber eh nen dk hoch also bekommt man sicher noch ein paar tausend


----------



## n6n43hix (11. September 2008)

2 70er
der eine 24900 der andere 9800  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Händler ftw


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. September 2008)

´5,7k gold, und wenn ich noch was brauchen sollte mats, etc auf der bank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

25 cm


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. September 2008)

Ich hab zwar auch immer dailys auf sunwell gemacht, aber bis ich mein mount hatte, hats schon was gedauert^^
im mom 80g aufm char XD

hatte erstmal keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt reaktiviere ich kurz vor wotlk den acc..


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> 25 cm


unbuffed?


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> unbuffed?




Na sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-Ses (11. September 2008)

ich hab gradmal 1k :0
wo bekommt ihr das alles her ausgenommen dailys? ^^


----------



## Alkari (11. September 2008)

ca 13k bisher, kommt aber wohl noch was dazu


----------



## rulaniias (11. September 2008)

wat is des imma auf seite eines beitrags fangen die spams an mit sachen die n ets mit dem thema zu tun haben einfach ma mowl halten


----------



## i2lurchi (11. September 2008)

G-Ses schrieb:


> ich hab gradmal 1k :0
> wo bekommt ihr das alles her ausgenommen dailys? ^^


hab z.B. für 5000g epicsteine im AH verkauft^^


----------



## Zarkanonia (11. September 2008)

welchen ring denn ? 

btw ca. 2-3k


----------



## Wüstenhund (11. September 2008)

genau wie ich in BC gestartet bin:

einmal noch reppen und dann ab durchs portal (zumindest damals); Goldstand: 0g 20silber iwie sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch alles was ich will und 2 70iger komplett epic gegemt etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkari (11. September 2008)

naja, Handeln halt. Einfaches Prinzip: Billig kaufen, teuer verkaufen. Eine Zeit lang hab ich auch gut mit Verzauberkunst Gold gemacht. Grüne items für lvl 65-70 kaufen, dissen und die mats wieder reinsetzen


----------



## RoqueSenior (11. September 2008)

Momentan so ca. 45k, wird aber bis zum Addon wohl 50k werden. Man muss halt mal etwas Zeit im AH lassen, mache bis auf PvP keinerlei Daylies.


----------



## Müllermilch (11. September 2008)

ja so mit 4k


----------



## Crawler18 (11. September 2008)

Nur knapp 8,5k Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum hab ich auch jedem meiner vier 70er ein episches Flugmount spendieren müssen ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (11. September 2008)

10k... aber mein Hexer-Twink kostet momentan noch Kohle (Epic-Flugmount)


----------



## Delaro 2 (11. September 2008)

sachmal wie zur hölle ahbt ihr soviel geld? ne dumme frage könnt ihr mir mal tipps geben macht ihr nur dailys auf quel danas oder auch in ogrila und skettis oder farmt ihr rofl bitte gute antworten brauche en epic flugmont


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (11. September 2008)

falls ich mit wotlk wieder anfangen sollte mit wow starte ich wohl so mit ~27 Silber, weil ich in der Regel immer Pleite bin.


----------



## bayern_bua (11. September 2008)

Main 8 k, twinks einmal 4 k und einma 1,5k.

Denke mal zum Addon fang ich mit wow wieder an weil atm mach ich Pause.


----------



## Panador (11. September 2008)

Soviel wie möglich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab derzeit auf meinen beinen 70ern zusammen etwa 3k (erst letztens mitn Twink Ingi ausgeskillt, war teuer). Hab vor auf mindestens 4k zu kommen, je mehr desto besser natürlich.


----------



## Laxera (12. September 2008)

....1500 ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde aber vll noch was farmen gehen (oder daylis machen.....naja mal sehen wieviel zeit mir die schule (12. klasse) mir lässt ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: wie habt ihr penner mehr als 10k? ich kam mal auf 8k und und habe dann sachen für berufe und ein mount gekauft, dann war alle alle -.-


----------



## riggedi (12. September 2008)

Über Gold spricht man nicht - man hat es einfach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## celion (12. September 2008)

2 70er mit zurzeit 56K Gold, werden aber bestimmt noch ein paar k mehr


----------



## Aber Derbe (12. September 2008)

Wenn Wotlk jetzt starten würde mit ungefähr 200g \Oo/


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. September 2008)

hoffe ich schaff noch genug rann, nur erstmal soll mein dudu 70 werden und dann noch 5k fürs epic fliegen...
mal sehen was dann noch über bleibt :-)


achja...bin fast immer pleite, aber dafür ist meine bank immer voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (12. September 2008)

Derzeit sinds auf 2 70er verteilt ca. 60k. Ich vermute bis Wotlk werdens wohl 65k gold sein...vielleicht auch 70k wenn ich entscheide noch einige buff und verzauberungs-mats abzustossen. Naja, wie ich mich kenne, wirds danach eher mehr als weniger...;-)


----------



## Evilness (12. September 2008)

ich schätze mal so um die 2k nur.


----------



## Nikolaj91 (12. September 2008)

ich starte mit etwa 1,7k Gold, spiele aber schon seid nem monat net, fange aber mit dem Relese an...oder paar tage später, wenns ausverkauft ist 
mal ne kleine frage... wofür braucht ihr soooooviel geld??????
nen neuen Reitskill gibts doch garnicht Oo


----------



## WoWPlayer1337 (12. September 2008)

dit 16k rumliegen 5 70er mit epic flugmounts denke kauf mir noch 2 za bären für je 6k für twinks und farm dann noch ca 5k damit mein dk schnell alles bekommt was er braucht 
und btw: um geld zu farmen braucht man nur jeden tag 25 daylies zu machen und dann mit seinen chars rumfliegen und matz farmen so hab ich abends genug buffzeuchs und geld um fleissig an muru zu wipen und spare weiter


----------



## Slit of Arthas (12. September 2008)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> genau wie ich in BC gestartet bin:
> 
> einmal noch reppen und dann ab durchs portal (zumindest damals); Goldstand: 0g 20silber iwie sowas
> 
> ...


Danke dass es mal jemand genau so geht verfüge auf Arthas insgesamt über ein Kapital von mächtigen (!) 300 gold. Sieht auch nich so aus als ob sich daran in Richtung schwarze Zahlen groß etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Visoth (12. September 2008)

komme mit allen chars auf 154.286 gold


----------



## Kazezephyr (12. September 2008)

Delaro schrieb:


> sachmal wie zur hölle ahbt ihr soviel geld? ne dumme frage könnt ihr mir mal tipps geben macht ihr nur dailys auf quel danas oder auch in ogrila und skettis oder farmt ihr rofl bitte gute antworten brauche en epic flugmont



ja bei den Dailys machste nur die,die dir am meisten Gold geben,denn wie ja bekannt ist kann man nur 25 machen und wenn es mit deinem Mount schneller gehen soll,dann farmste halt noch nen bisschen.

Ich hatte die 5k gold für den Epic Flieger in 2 wochen zusammen ,aber ich muss hinzufügen,dass nen RL Freund mir erlaubt hat mit seinem Char Dailys zu machen(Er brauchte bei der Zerschmetterten Sonnen Ruf ^^ und ich das gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).Hätte ich mit beiden Chars alle 25 dailys gemacht,wäre es noch nen bisschen schneller gegangen nur war nen bissel zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn du dein Epic Flieger hast und wieder pleite bist,kannste die Netherschwingen dailys machen.Die haben mir auch so 1,5k gebracht.Und du kriegst noch nen Netherdrachen dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich mein das ist doch nen gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klingt alles ganz nett ,doch einen Haken gibt es: Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du immer wieder die gleich Quests machst,ist das nicht gerade Spielspaß pur,aber wie sagt man so schön ohne Fleiß kein Preis(bzw. Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Arvina (12. September 2008)

entweder mit fast 5000g oder null ^^ kommt drauf an ob sich epic fm noch ausgeht

hab damals 1 tag vor BC epic mount gekauft, konnte mir nicht mal essen und trinken leisten xDD


----------



## Takius (12. September 2008)

Wenn ich mir vorm Addon noch was kaufen will tu ichs. Ich spare nicht drauf, schließlich kommt beim Leveln wieder genug rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shuhun (12. September 2008)

etwa 26k Gold... hab aber vor etwa 3 Monaten aufgehört Dailys zu machen. Noch schön die angehäuften Mats vorm Addon im AH verschleudern und dann wirds wohl so 40k werden.


----------



## Endolpasma (12. September 2008)

Ich werde mit WotLK so mit 1000k gold starten. hoffe mal das reicht xD


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. September 2008)

Hallo Freund,
wir haben 12000 Gold auf diesem Server. Mochtet euer etwas kaufen?


----------



## Impostor (12. September 2008)

nach selbst 5 mal Epischem Reiten und weiteren Ausgaben
hab ich immer noch so 11-12 Tausend
und ansich ist es ganz einfach

Neben Daylies, Kram verkloppen hilft es ungemein die Kriffel vom AH zu lassen und sich freunde zu besorgen die einem was herstellen oder was geben und denen man auch selbst hilft
Für was 100 Gold ausgeben für den fertigen Stein wenn ich einen Juwelenschleifer kenne der´s mir umsonst macht weil ich dem vllt. mal was verzaubert habe
ich meine Damit auch richtige Freunde, nicht die Typen die man nur sieht wenn Raid ist und sonst nichts von denen hört


----------



## wolkentaenzer (12. September 2008)

Beweise! Ich will Beweise!


----------



## Solassard (12. September 2008)

Spenden an Crona Server: Thrall

Ich bedanke mich


----------



## MikkeyDee (12. September 2008)

Spiele seit einigen Wochen nur noch Beta und komme daher nicht mehr zum Farmen in BC. Werde wohl mit ca. 3k Nordend betreten, was natürlich viel zu wenig ist für einen Enchanter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (12. September 2008)

Ich hab dan warscheinlich grad mal 1k g muss erstmal hochlevl dann noch flugtier und so aber dann gehts ab warscheinlich kommt man in wotkl aber ziemlich schnell an g ran also mach ich mir da mal keine sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

meine hordler haben 800g zock ich aber nid hoch
meine allis haben zusammen 1500g und einer von beiden hat epic mount. reicht mir vorerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sicher bank vorher verkaufen (juwe mit ca 30blaue stein von jedem etc)


----------



## Fangels (12. September 2008)

Naja hab grad so um die 6k g aber werde bissl meine bank aufräumen!ALso wenn man es geschickt anstellt macht man locker in ner woche um die 3000-4000 g und das mit nur 1-3h täglich!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (12. September 2008)

hab ca 30g komme auch nie über 150g ka wie ihr das macht ^^ hab noch net mal nen epicflugmount


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (12. September 2008)

Ich hab so ca 15k. Ich denke das ist eine Summe mit der sich leben lässt. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Gold sich so am Tag machen lässt.

Und was wieviel kostet.

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## poTTo (12. September 2008)

Also mit wieviel ich starten werden kann ich nicht genau sagen, aktuell hab ich so ~4k wieder erfarmt, Mainchar hat epicfliegen, Twink nicht (brauchs auch nicht zwingend). Wenn ich mal schätze das wir so im  Nov./Dez loslegen können, werde ich so mit 10-12k Gold ins Addon gehen.


gruss


----------



## Impostor (12. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> hab ca 30g komme auch nie über 150g ka wie ihr das macht ^^ hab noch net mal nen epicflugmount



die frage ist wohl eher was du nicht machst
und wenn den Antworten wie man das anstellt auch nicht folgen willst ist das deine Schuld pleite zu sein
in WoW hat jeder die möglichkeit ein Vermögen anzuhäufen


----------



## Maugaran (12. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> die frage ist wohl eher was du nicht machst
> und wenn den Antworten wie man das anstellt auch nicht folgen willst ist das deine Schuld pleite zu sein
> in WoW hat jeder die möglichkeit ein Vermögen anzuhäufen



man kann auch normal antworten, naja sagen wir mal so:

Bis 18 Uhr arbeiten
Ab 18:45 Raid bis 22 Uhr
23 Uhr schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiesenputz (12. September 2008)

Mit allen Chars ca. 43K  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tendenz bis Add-On steigend, es sei denn, ich besorge mir noch einen Bären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Memo für mich, heute Abend Bank leeren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (12. September 2008)

Habe mit meinem Main (lvl60 seit paar tagen) grade ca 150g und noch kein Epicmount ..

Bin leider Casual und wusste, dass mir VZ als Beruf noch viel Geldprobleme einbringen wird ..

wenn ein 70iger erbarmen hat, ich spiele auf Kil'Jaeden Hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (12. September 2008)

Starte mit 2 70igern und einem Bankchar mit ca 17k dürfte reichen. werd aber versuchen noch bisschen was zu bunkern das ich so ca. 20k bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (12. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Habe mit meinem Main (lvl60 seit paar tagen) grade ca 150g und noch kein Epicmount ..
> 
> Bin leider Casual und wusste, dass mir VZ als Beruf noch viel Geldprobleme einbringen wird ..
> 
> ...




naja mit 60 ist gold ja auch noch net so wichtig, da steht die prio ehr beim lvln würd ich sagen.


----------



## Disgogugel (12. September 2008)

äm ihr seit schon irgentwie süchtig oder?! 10k!?! wtf mit epic flug mount?! was ist das ich hab gradma 400


----------



## Fortan (12. September 2008)

Wozu Gold? 

Ich werde in dem neuem Content so durchstartet, 1000 G müssen reichen und die Q's machen, Handeln werde ich erstmal zurückstufen und meine Berufe werde ich auch erstmal links liegen lassen. Freue mich eben auf die Instanzen und den gesamten neuen Kontent. 

Gruss Fortan


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (12. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> man kann auch normal antworten, naja sagen wir mal so:
> 
> Bis 18 Uhr arbeiten
> Ab 18:45 Raid bis 22 Uhr
> ...




Geht ja in der einen Stunde kannste noch fix Dailys machen und hast dann pro Tag locker 100g raus, nach Repkosten etc.


BTT:

Meine 10 Chars werden sich wohl ca 300g teilen müssen, da ich zur Zeit keine Lust auf´s farmen habe, meine Main hat nen Epic Flug Mount und mehr brauche ich erstmal nicht. Bei BC hatte ich auch nur das Gold vom leveln und das hat immer gereicht ob fürs erste Pferd oder fürs erste Epic Pferd auch fliegen konnte ich mit dem Main sobald ich 70 war, und das ohne Gold zu kaufen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (12. September 2008)

hab gestern meine komplette Bank geleert und alles verkauft solangs noch was wert is ^^  
jetzt hab ich mitm Main ca. 35k Gold und mitm Twink 5k ^^ und mein neuer twink net zu vergessen mit schänzungsweise 2g xD


----------



## Tommson (12. September 2008)

Ich hab momentan grade mal ca. 500g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (12. September 2008)

hab atm ~10k ma gucken ob ich noch weiter "farme"


----------



## Caidy (12. September 2008)

hab imo rund 20k nochn char der bald 70 is + q etc :/ ka ^^  ( @ vorposter das hat nix mit sucht zu tun ö.Ö ab und zu kara gehen 2 runs = 3 epic gems ea 250g und ah handling, bin juwi kaufe adamantit, sondiere, schleife verkaufe)

aber weiß net ma wofür ich des geld brauch, alle ahben nen epics fm, ich hab die 22er bags etc...


----------



## Monstergurke-Azshara (12. September 2008)

atm 97k gold, will aber noch vorm addon 6stellig werden 8)


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Alle paar Tage mal wieder Daylis und mir Heromarken Steinchen verkaufen bringt gut Gold. Hab fast 12k und bis WotLK wird es sicher nicht weniger.


----------



## claet (12. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> naja mit 60 ist gold ja auch noch net so wichtig, da steht die prio ehr beim lvln würd ich sagen.



klar, aber mit nem epic mount is leveln einfach ein kleines stück angenehmer ..

vor allem weil man dann auch mal vor nem 70iger (pvp-server) wegreiten kann


----------



## Maddwarf (12. September 2008)

Ich halte mich die ganze Zeit bei knapp 15K, das sollte passen.

Keine wirklich Zeit im Moment für ne Menge an Dailys oder Mega Farmen und die Raids schlucken das, was so nebenbei rein kommt durch Verkauf von den paar Dailys, dem ganzen Leder und den paar grünen dropps.

Vorteil ist nur, ich habe keine wirklich Ausgaben ausser Reppkosten im Moment, da alles in großer Menge auf der Bank liegt was ich zum raiden benötige.

Und da es für Marken nichts mehr gibt was ich brauche, gehe ich jede Woche nach Kara und tausche die marken aus kara und den 25er`n gegen Vortex ein und verticke das für 260 G im Ah und es geht binnen Stunden weg. Somit Raide ich und verdiene noch dabei ;-)


----------



## Norozar (12. September 2008)

Starte mit einem 6-stelligen Betrag in Wotlk falls es nicht noch weniger werden sollte.
121 Epische Steinchen, ~500 Kräuter, Tränke, Fläschchen usw. die noch verkauft werden wollen.

Haut rein


----------



## WeRkO (12. September 2008)

Aktuell so 3,5k aufm Main und knapp 500 aufm Twink, kein bock Daylis zu machen (auch wenns mit 3 70ern gut gold geben würde >.> )


----------



## Maugaran (12. September 2008)

da würd sich ein acc hack lohnen OO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (12. September 2008)

Mein Main hat ca. 20 g
Mein Bankchar ca. 300 g
Mein Twink dürfte noch so 15 haben.
Dazu meine kleineren Twinks mit insgesamt 15 Gold.

Insgesamt ca. 350g, da ich zuletzt einiges für Umskillen, sockel etc. abgedrückt habe :'(


----------



## Wynd (12. September 2008)

ich habe mir mit meinem 1. twink (sprich: mein zweiter 70er) gerade ein episches flugmount + skill gegönnt. jetzt habe ich so ungefähr noch 3000G auf all meinen chars verteilt. werde vor der großen inflation noch die ganzen "alten" handwerkswaren verkaufen und ganz easy noch northrend reisen. gold gibt es dort sicher genug für die Qs. und wenn s doch mal irgendwo klemmt mit kohle...dann gehe ich farmen. aber nicht vorab. dafür fehlt mir die zeit und die lust (wenn man nicht weiß worauf man denn eigentlich spart).


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (12. September 2008)

wenn ich das seh: 97k gold, will noch mehr ^^

ich war froh dass ich 3k gold hatte, ohne epic flugmount wohlgemerkt^^

ich denke, 2k gold reichen, bis 80 kommt eh wieder was drauf, und berufe kann man auch später skillen.

naja, jedem das seine gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG beneko


----------



## Lunatiker (12. September 2008)

500 Gold ... reicht ... 1x 70er ... reicht auch


----------



## haro3777 (12. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe derzeit 4500 gold in der reserve und ca. 3-400 gold fürs handeln (goldscheffeln im ah). zur zeit farme ich ausschließlich für meinen "demnächst" 19er PVP-Twin für gute IMBA rüssi. rest wird zugekauft. 

gold ist meiner meinung nicht wichtig um von 70 auf 80 zu leveln. gold gibt es satt für jede quest die man macht. ich schätze mal, das man mit 80 wieder genug gold haben wird. vorausgesetzt man verballert es nicht für unnützes zeug. 

ach ja, habe noch kein epic flugmount. warte erst mal ab, ob da nicht noch an der "gold"schraube gedreht wird und es nachher eventuell nur noch 1000-2000 gold kostet. wenn jemand von 1 auf 80 spielt, kann er es sich unmöglich leisten alle reit- und flugausbildungen zu berappen. 

gruß
haro3777


----------



## walfi (12. September 2008)

Auf meinem Main hab ich um die 1.5 K, Twinks dümpeln zwischen 0 und 200 rum und der Bankchar
nennt 500 G + einen Haufen Mats sein eigen.


----------



## snif07 (12. September 2008)

Ich werde warscheinlich mit weniger als 1k auf die Reise gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (12. September 2008)

<1000gold XD bin sehr faul


----------



## Kamuichan (12. September 2008)

Ca 200k denk ich mir jetzt bin ich bei 150k


----------



## sirenia (12. September 2008)

hab in moment 7212 gold  mal sehen ob ich noch schaffe auf 10000 zu kommen ...leider nur keine lust auf die mitterweilen öden tages quest zu machen ;(


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. September 2008)

hab 40000 zusammengespart und die hab ich jetzt aufm bankchar deponiert.....
den rest (mittlerweile 5k wieder..) geb ich jetzt immer aus für son dreck wie azurblaue welplinge weil ich nach 40k kein bock mehr hab so scheißdinger zu farmen ^^
aber an die 40k geh ich bis wotlk nich mehr ran.. wenn ich was kaufen will dann nur noch vom g was ich aufm main hab ^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. September 2008)

Kamuichan schrieb:


> Ca 200k denk ich mir jetzt bin ich bei 150k



kein rl oder chinesen im keller?


----------



## Torglosch (12. September 2008)

10K Bargeld und auf der Bank noch Rohstoffe im Wert von geschätzt nochmal 10K


----------



## lordrem (12. September 2008)

Ich werd wohl mit ca 100g starten ^.°
Naja wird schon gehen xD

lg


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. September 2008)

es ist eigentlich relativ egal... ich bin mit 0g in bc gestartet weil ich kurz vor bc rauskam aufgehört hatte (7 monate) und dachte ich würde net wiederkommen.... 4k gold verschenkt usw... trotzdem konnte ich mir alle teuren sachen in bc immer leisten... direkt auf 70 das flugmount und 3 tage später epic fliegen... und dann kam das gold eh wie regen auf dich herab...


----------



## Megamage (12. September 2008)

Zu wenig...


----------



## youngceaser (12. September 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> 500g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo wenn man wipet schon 



Jeffy schrieb:


> btw: anscheinend macht man ja allein in der lvl phase von 70-80 grob 5k gold ohne irgendwelche besonderen berufe ect...
> von dem her seh ich das nich so eng


jo aber du musst ja auch geld für skills und essne trinken reppen und so ausgeben und des wird sicher nicht wenig sein

ich sags mal so ally 300g mit nem pala der kein fm hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und horde denke mal 2k aber sollte mal bank entrümpeln


----------



## youngceaser (12. September 2008)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> kein rl oder chinesen im keller?


wieso sparen heist die devise nicht immer jedne scheiß kaufen


----------



## smokeyyyy (12. September 2008)

mein mainchar und meine 9 twinks sind alle am goldcap angekommen, ich habe mehr gold als chuck norris und das alles nur weil ich täglich 956 mal hogger töte und herausgefunden habe wie man humanoide kürschnern kann, das bringt pro kürschnern jedes mal knapp 10k gold, weil man alle epic-boe items kürschnert die ingame vorhanden sind und die im ah verkaufen kann. 

merkt ihr nicht wie unglaubwürdig ihr rüberkommt?


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. September 2008)

ich geb nie was aus und hab 40k^^ um auf 150/200k zu kommen müsste er nix ausgeben, keine repkosten haben, rund um die uhr farmen... OOOOOODER nen chinesen im keller haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (12. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> ach ja, habe noch kein epic flugmount. warte erst mal ab, ob da nicht noch an der "gold"schraube gedreht wird und es nachher eventuell nur noch 1000-2000 gold kostet. wenn jemand von 1 auf 80 spielt, kann er es sich unmöglich leisten alle reit- und flugausbildungen zu berappen.


na und wenn sie sichs ned leisten können selber schuld habe es mit main auch geschafft direckt als ich 70 wurde und mti twink nicht weil einem normales fliegen nciths bringt finde ich und wenns blizzard für 1k - 2k gold macht sidn penner weil was soll des andere farmen ihr gold erlich ok andere kaufen es auch aber epicflugmount ist ja auch luxus udn nicht was wo jeder hat und des muss man halt verstehen


----------



## Thí (12. September 2008)

Im moment so um die 8k, geplant sind 15-20k.


----------



## smokeyyyy (12. September 2008)

Kamuichan schrieb:


> Ca 200k denk ich mir jetzt bin ich bei 150k




oh da hat jemand meine taktik mit hogger kürschnern herausgefunden.




und da noch wer:
http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?extend.1481


----------



## neo1986 (12. September 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> ihr habt viel zu viel gold^^...
> ich starte mit ca 1k nur


Genau ich hab auch ca 700 naja aber noch auf der bank noch zeugs im wert von  ca 2500Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kethe (12. September 2008)

habe knapp 2k gold pro char (3stk)
und kräuter/erze/tränke/elixiere in massen auf meinen banktwinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will ja schriftgelehrter direkt auf max skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (12. September 2008)

Habe bis jetzt 90g kann aber immoment net farmen gehen... (is schon scheiße wenn man nen gebrochenen finger hat)^^


----------



## MR K (12. September 2008)

also ich werde so mit meinen 2 chars mit 1k starten (jeder 500) hab zur zeit nich mehr und mach bis zur Erscheineng erstmal
Pause


----------



## Megamage (12. September 2008)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> kein rl oder chinesen im keller?



Chinesen im Keller xD


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (12. September 2008)

3k weil ich zu faul bin zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gdogg (12. September 2008)

pro char ca. 4600 g :-) mal 3 = ca. 13800 gold 

nein ich habe einen koreaner im keller und er ist gut in der wirtschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arajjon (12. September 2008)

Pro Lv 70 Char (1 Tank, 1 Priester)  etwa 8.000 Gold. Da wahrscheinlich das Flugmount alleine wieder 5.000 Gold pro Char kostet.

Also jeden Tag mit beiden Chars alle Tagesquest machen^^. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (12. September 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Herrgott, wo nehmt ihr alle die Kohle her!?
> Ich starte mit 400G...^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (12. September 2008)

Ich hoffe bis dahin lebe ich noch ne spass mit 2k s


----------



## Delwod (12. September 2008)

Ich hatte bis vor 2 wochen über 8000g, nun aber nur noch ca 1000g weil ich eine gilden (twink) bank für meinen account angelegt habe und die fächer gekauft habe!


----------



## Xall13 (12. September 2008)

100g :>


----------



## Seratos (12. September 2008)

Mit ca 5k mit meinen chars, davon haben 2 schon epic fliegen.


----------



## Salacras (12. September 2008)

Das schätzen ist schwer zu sagen. Wann kommt das neue Addon??? Denke mal das bis dann noch zig Hundert Goldstücke aufm Konto landen werden. Ne genaue Zahl kann eh keiner nennen. Also ist es realtiv.


Und im AH würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die Sachen gehen dort eh weg wie Semmeln. Und die Twinks die z.B: Kupfererz oder Stoffe farmen und im AH verkaufen werden reich.


----------



## Vincent V. (12. September 2008)

naja ich werd warsch. gar nix haben, da mein dudu bisdahin warsch dann einigermasen gut equid ist ( bisahin sollte ich 70 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und da brauch man ja gems und vz usw....

aber btw

welche unterhose werdet ihr beim releas anhaben? -.-


----------



## Garrr (12. September 2008)

mal gucken, ich gewinne näste woche im lotto 6 Richtige, kriege 100millonen Euro und kauf Ebay leer, 

dann habe ich etwar:

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999³ Gold.


----------



## -=General=- (12. September 2008)

kanpp 1k bin wie immer bleite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oraishio (12. September 2008)

atm so 50K zur erweiterung sind es wohl so 70-90K


----------



## mckayser (12. September 2008)

-=General=- schrieb:


> kanpp 1k bin wie immer bleite
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

ne, aber plöd. Ist man mit knapp 1k schon fast "pleite"?


----------



## Dark Phill (12. September 2008)

10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 00000000000000000000000000g glaub ich^^


----------



## Gnomthebest (12. September 2008)

ich starte mit ca. 214748g 36s und 47k


----------



## DieFanta (12. September 2008)

Ich werde so mit 200-400g starten


----------



## Drumexister (12. September 2008)

mein 56 hunter wird eingestellt, gebe seine 156 gold and en untoten dk weiter dne ich dann amchen werde ^^ dann halt mit dem dk 256


----------



## flightxzocker (12. September 2008)

wie ein vorredner schon gesagt hat : ich habe viele millionen gold 
ne aber ehrlich ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das ihr soviel geld habt !
aber wenn ihr meint hier die grossen geldmaschinen zu sein 
naja kein rl is auch super!
omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (12. September 2008)

20k


----------



## Mengo (12. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> komme mit allen chars auf 154.286 gold



loooooooooooooool

Hier, loote Dir ein [echtes Leben], kannste gebrauchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delepis (12. September 2008)

immer postet nur weiter wieviel kohle auf euren accounts is damit die hacker euch noch gezielter rauspicken können ^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. September 2008)

bei meinem jetzigen stand.. (so ca 23s und 2k..... ja ich ahb nicht mal ein GOLD mehr) XD


----------



## Shika87 (12. September 2008)

Genug Gold das ich in Wotlk gleich wieder durchstarten kann. Wer mich kennt weiss ja wieviel das ist^^.


----------



## Zkillerbeez (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> 25 cm


 u mean 2,5.... xD


----------



## Focht (12. September 2008)

ich starte so mit ca 1000g, darauf hoffend das ich im norden noch nen bissel mehr rausholen kann an gold


----------



## x.Ne0n (12. September 2008)

Bin grad dabei mein altes Zeugs zu verkaufen, dass in Wotlk nicht mehr gebraucht wird.
Gleichzeitig noch paar Daylies und dann wird das.

Im moment bin ich bei knapp 8,5k.

Mein Ziel ist noch die 10k zu bekommen, dann is genug für den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (12. September 2008)

mit 8k hatte /habe) keine lust mehr zu farmen ^^


----------



## dobro (12. September 2008)

So wies im Moment aussieht 400g ^^ mach zwar ab und an Daylies, aber verbrauch das Gold dann auch wieder für dies und jenes.


----------



## yaRealy (12. September 2008)

140 000g hab ich aufm bankchar und rund 5k aufm main bzw diversen twinks verteilt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> 140 000g hab ich aufm bankchar und rund 5k aufm main bzw diversen twinks verteilt.


ist das goldcap net bei 100k? (pro char)


----------



## Skullzigg (12. September 2008)

200k gold


----------



## dende80 (12. September 2008)

1kupfer


----------



## yaRealy (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist das goldcap net bei 100k? (pro char)



Nö, bei 214 748g 36s und 46k.
Abgesehn davo lagert das auf ner eigenen Gbank.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2008)

Rofl schrieb:


> mit etwas mehr als 600g und noch zeugs aufer bank im wert von 2000g aber nich mehr lange dann gibts ja den "Börsenchrash" xD wenn das dann nix mehr wert ist weils was besseres gibt


Falsch, weil einiges wird deutlich teurer werden. Wenn du schon vor BC gespielt hast müsstest du wissen was ich meine.

@ TE

Naja je nach Zeit die ich im Spiel verbringe. Ich könnte zu meinem jetzigen Gold locker jeden Tag 300-600G dazu bekommen. Ist halt die Frage ob man Zeit und Lust auf die Dailys hat. Auf jedem Fall mal eine Summe die deutlich im 5-stelligen liegt, werden mit nach WotLK gehen.


----------



## yaRealy (12. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich könnte zu meinem jetzigen Gold locker jeden Tag 300-600G dazu bekommen.



Sag bloß oO


----------



## Ebracosmo (12. September 2008)

Über Gold/ Geld Spricht man nicht, man hat es!!


----------



## bny' (12. September 2008)

Ich komm' mit 500g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (12. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh... ich sags mal so... "genug Gold"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




14154 Gold


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

Ich hab viel zu wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja so um die 200g werd ich schon zusammenbringen^^


----------



## Silverbabe (12. September 2008)

Naja wenn ich überhaupt noch WOTLK zocke dann werden meine chars so etwa mit 70k starten. Was in wow ja wohl keine kunst mehr ist^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. September 2008)

50g


----------



## Soramac (12. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh... ich sags mal so... "genug Gold"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich versteh, was du unter genug Gold meinst...


----------



## staran (12. September 2008)

Ich hab 4 70er und hab im moment 4k gold 3 davon haben epic flugmount und wenn wotlk dann mal raus kommt werd ich so um die 15k gold haben


----------



## Amoenitas (12. September 2008)

Also momentan hab ich Gold ohne Ende und kanns gar nicht ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich farm jetzt auch nicht extra Gold für Lich King, da werd ich sicher auch nicht alles ausgeben können. 

Hab grade so 8k auf allen Chars aufm Mainserver plus noch mal das doppelte in alle möglichen Mats die ich noch irgendwie bis Lich King loswerden muss^^


----------



## Polllllllllle (12. September 2008)

Mit Mage wärens 18k, der Schami bekommt 12k und der Rogue kommt ma wieder mit nur 1k zu kurz.


----------



## j4ckass (12. September 2008)

Ich finds ja interessant, dass hier jeder so offenherzig über sein Gold spricht. Also ich hätte mir in dem Thread definitiv einge gefunden deren Account es wert wäre zu hacken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (12. September 2008)

Da meine Freundin und ich Partnerkasse machn mit ca 47k...


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

bei mir müssten es atm 900g sein, habe mir aber vorgenommen nur noch dailys zu machen und eig nix mehr zu kaufen. dazu noch nen vollen bankchar (ca. 1,5k)...also wenns gut läuft so um die 3-4k gold


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2008)

5s :crazy:


----------



## Merlinia (12. September 2008)

Ich mach seit 3 Monaten WoW pause und warte das Woltk rauskommt un ich wiede rzockn kann...Fuck off tBC^^


----------



## Core.Wartex (12. September 2008)

So mit ca 6k Gold denke ich


----------



## Traklar (12. September 2008)

Mein Bankchar hat das meiste Gold, knapp 32k. Ich farm jeden Tag schön Dailys und geb 100g davon auf Bankchar, bis Wotlk kommt und das Levlen wieder anfängt.


----------



## AGrand (12. September 2008)

Hörts sich ma nach Mega online schwanz vergleich an hier xDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linkstar210 (12. September 2008)

naja also ich noob der schon lange 70 is und oft pleite ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  werde vermutlic mit 200 g starten oder mit 4000 keine ahnung ich hab grad 2500g und bruach epic flugmont und das wird sehr teuer ^^


----------



## SixNight (12. September 2008)

6k


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. September 2008)

Im Moment hab ich 2200. Hab aber auch nur einen 67er mehr nich ^^.


----------



## Mace (12. September 2008)

hab im mom ca 9500g und spiele kaum noch


----------



## BeIMbaTOtêN (12. September 2008)

Knapp 11 k Gold aber pausiere Momentan werde aber dann wieder aktiv mitraiden bei meiner Gilde Mythos auf Madmorten.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (12. September 2008)

hab glaubich jetzt 300-400 g und glaub au nich das des bis Wotlk mehr wird,
da ich i wie kein bock auf g farmen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khazrok (12. September 2008)

also im Moment noch 10k auf meinen 3 70ern und einem 69er, werden aber bald nurnoch 5k sein wegen 280er Mount.
Aber was ist schon Gold seid BC, davon gibts eh genug, und mit dem Lichking wirds bestimmt noch schlimmer.


----------



## mmmkay (13. September 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Danke dass es mal jemand genau so geht verfüge auf Arthas insgesamt über ein Kapital von mächtigen (!) 300 gold. Sieht auch nich so aus als ob sich daran in Richtung schwarze Zahlen groß etwas ändern wird.



ja aber echt, wie manche hier einfach nur labern..
und lest euch nochma den threadtitel durch: 
Mit wieviel Gold startet ihr in WotLK?
und nicht
Wie viel Gold habt ihr?
..

B2T: weiß nicht, denke mal mit 500g..

lg


----------



## Nonsinn (13. September 2008)

Mein Death Knight sollte so mit 15k Gold starten ( derzeit sinds 12,ein paar Zerquetschte ).


----------



## RaVEaeL (13. September 2008)

Meine Twinks starten auch mit so 2500G.

Aber ob die nach Nordend kommen steht eh noch nicht ganz fest, derzeit sieht es mir eher nach 
einem Wechsel zu W.A.R. aus. ...



WAAAGGGGHHHH


----------



## BaLR0g (13. September 2008)

> Ich werde mit WotLK so mit 1000k gold starten. hoffe mal das reicht xD



1000k gibt es schonmal gar nicht...du meinst wohl eine Million und soviel kann man in WoW gar nicht haben. Wenn schon lügen, dann richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (13. September 2008)

Habe im moment ~7,7k Gold wird aber noch mehr bis zu WotlK.


----------



## STAR1988 (13. September 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> 1000k gibt es schonmal gar nicht...du meinst wohl eine Million und soviel kann man in WoW gar nicht haben. Wenn schon lügen, dann richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint wohl 1k Gold bzw 1000g !


----------



## FlakTruck (13. September 2008)

Mit derzeit 64k werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht sofort pleite gehen ....


----------



## joerg080883 (13. September 2008)

hmm net all zuviel... ~1000G

wenn man mehr braucht läuft was falsch. 

und was soll ich denn mit mehr als 1k gold? damit kann ich weiß der geier wie oft reppen gehen und essen+trinken kaufen... ergo genug ^^


----------



## Disasterio (13. September 2008)

1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 Gold


----------



## Bragos (13. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist mir zu Langatmig geworden und hab daher mein Krempel mit samt den Chars an meine Kumpels verschachert.
Hab einfach kein Bock mehr Monate lang hinter irgendwelchen "Dingen" hinterher zu rennen um dann festzustellen das es für den Hintern war. Weil es entweder was neues/geändertes gibt oder genervt wurde. Das Raiden macht auch keine Fun mehr weil es mit der zeit stumpfsinnig wird immer die gleiche Shows abzuziehen.

Daher nehme ich nix mit und mach mal Urlaub.


----------



## Silenzz (13. September 2008)

Werde mit 4K starten und einem dicken fetten Vergelter equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toidi2k (13. September 2008)

wird man denn soviel gold brauchen? seit den ganzen daylis hab ich das gefühl, dass gold eh wertlos ist. hab jetzt selbst so an die 12k gold und komm biss zum addon sicher noch auf 20k, aber wozu?


----------



## kolopol (13. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> 200k gold




Meiner ist länger -.-


----------



## Fire_Frog (13. September 2008)

Ich trudele noch bei den 2.2k gold rum und will meinem dudu eigentlich noch nen 280er mount holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dailies sind halt langweilig, besonders wenn man net so viel spielen kann^^


----------



## Shirokun (13. September 2008)

Ich starte mit 5k gold das sollte recihen =) Ausserdem hab ich 250 mana und 250 heil tränke auf der bank gelagert sowie 300 Verbände^^


----------



## Suki2000 (13. September 2008)

Hm glaub ich werde mit 500-1000g starten oder auch weniger da ich zur zeit eh nur für EPICFM für mein SHamy farme^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. September 2008)

Ich denke auch, ich starte mit Ca 1000 Gold ... wenn ich mich ranhalte ... soll genügen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## montzz (13. September 2008)

zur zeit 82k bis WotLk da ist werden es 100k sein und das müßt langen*g*


----------



## Felixg3 (13. September 2008)

58 G 34 S 12 K

Hrhr, woher habt ihr alle so viel Gold, raidet ihr nicht?


----------



## montzz (13. September 2008)

Felixg3 schrieb:


> 58 G 34 S 12 K
> 
> Hrhr, woher habt ihr alle so viel Gold, raidet ihr nicht?



klar raidet man nur musst auch nen guten beruf haben und natürlich auch wissen wie man damit so viel wie möglich an gewinne macht


----------



## Lomiraan (13. September 2008)

100...


----------



## youngceaser (13. September 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> 1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 Gold


hehe da will wohl einer lustig sein 

ich entrümpel mal meine ban kdenke dann werdens so 5k gold aber mal schauen mir würden schon 1k reichen


----------



## Vanitra (13. September 2008)

Was soll man denn in WotLK mit dem ganzen Gold machen? Bessere Rüstungen kaufen? Nein. Bessere Waffen kaufen? Nein. Droppt alles irgendwo in Inis oder gibt es als Questbelohnung. Zum leveln dort braucht man höchstens bissl Gold um sich zu reparieren, Munition und Food zu kaufen. Und das müssen keine 1000 sein denn beim questen gibts auch etwas an Gold. Aber farmt mal schön weiter Gold. Dann hab ich wenigstens jemand dem ich das ganze da gefarmte Leder, das Bufffood und die gecraftete Armor teuer verkaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NWL (13. September 2008)

Man , ihr habt alle so viel Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich starte mit 1,5k -2k gold


----------



## tony90 (13. September 2008)

ich starte mit ca. 5000 gold
bei 2 70er
einem 60er (vielleicht nochn 2ter bis dahin)
des reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Schwuuu (13. September 2008)

ich werde versuchen mit 10000gold zu starten(heisst ich fang demnächst an).
damit ich mir mit 80 schön die neuen mounts etc kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich mit rund 3k Gold...


----------



## rckstR (13. September 2008)

ihr sied doch alle verrückt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hätte nach 1 std. farmen gar kein bock mehr. ich wüsste nichtmal was ich farmen soll. 

denke ich werd so 2000g haben und 3 70er. kein epic mount auf keinem char.


----------



## Imon (13. September 2008)

LeadBetter schrieb:


> Farmt ihr gezielt Gold um mit einem möglichst hohen Finanzpolster starten zu können, spielt ihr wie gewohnt weiter oder pausiert ihr derzeit gar?
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten ...



Da wir bei einem Finanzpolster von 25-30 K keinen Sinn mehr darin entdecken können noch weiter Gold zu farmen haben wir es sein lassen. Die Accounts sind gekündigt und werden frühestens mit WotLK-Release wieder reaktiviert.



> Hrhr, woher habt ihr alle so viel Gold, raidet ihr nicht?



Gott bewahre mich davor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (13. September 2008)

Leute Leute leute ich zweifel an eurem Wissen ^^ Da kann doch was nihct stimmen da der typ nur ein  comment hatt und naja der name aber  ich hab  das gefühl das ist was faul eagl was ^^


----------



## Rador61 (13. September 2008)

also ich werde mit ca. 5k starten denk ich mal


----------



## Lebensmüde (13. September 2008)

zur zeit hab ich ca. 3k...werd aber jeden Tag bis WotLK die Dailys auf der Insel machen.
Mit meinem Beruf als Bergbauer könnte ich ja auch gut Gold machen aber ich hab keine Lust auf farmen.

Ich denk mal das ich es bis WotLK noch auf 5k schaffe.


----------



## Spoons (13. September 2008)

Nur mit 5 k naja ich farme auch seid ca 3 Monaten nicht mehr aber wenn man weiß wie wird auch auch nicht weniger ^^ obwohl in sunwell raide :>


----------

